# Bass Rolloff



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Anyone experiencing bass rolloff when playing music loud? Anyway to accurately measure for it without specialized equipment other than by ear? I'd really like to be able to measure for it. Reason I ask is I believe it exists in my 2014 LS. I have installed the SQ setup per the SQ thread. MY modest Alpine 8" type R sub seems to be much more pronounced and musical at lower volume levels. It seems odd that when I crank the head volume up, like high teens to 20 or more, the sub seems to be less noticeable, like it's going away. I've not seen any mention of this in any threads on this forum and I was assuming the Cruze might be immune to this attenuation. But I'm starting to believe it is not the more I critically listen to the system. The sub channels (rear) are not run through the mini dsp and the signal is passed only through the LOC to the amp. I've ordered an Audiocontrol LC2i just to do a comparison with sound quality as I do not trust the PAC Loc as it seems awfully cheaply made. It may be a week link so to speak. Although the system sounds really good, and rivals my old Kenwood system, I do feel the pac loc might be holding back some sound quality as it's an additional component in the signal chain. My main skepticism is due to a slightly higher noise floor than with my Kenwood, probably induced by some attenuation of the conversion process. This floor noise does not increase with head volume, only with gain increase on the amp, and it is not much. I'm using the same exact amp as with the Kenwood. Only difference is the Kenwood has preamp outs with no additional components between it and the amp. I cannot find any signal to noise specifications and such on the PAC loc unit. The audiocontrol unit specs out nicely on paper and also has the accubase feature. I think it's worth a shot but I would really like to be able to measure for attenuation at different volume levels. Times I wish I had an RTA. Loving this SQ install. Hearing more detail in the music than ever before. Loving the front stage. 

Rich.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm wondering if you're getting hit by a loudness curve. I'd fully expect the stock radio to crank out more bass at lower volume to make the music sound right. But if you're adding gain with your add-ons, then then the way it flattens out the response as you increase the volume might become noticeable. In short, the volume level in the car isn't matching what the radio's curves were turned for.


----------

